# Fritzbox 4020 zurücksetzen



## Georgler (15. Oktober 2017)

*Fritzbox 4020 zurücksetzen*

Moin Moin,

ich habe hier eine Fritzbox 4020 fürs Internet stehen, habe aber das Passwort sowohl fürs WLAN als auch fürs Webinterface vergessen. Und weil ich mich mit meinem handy irgendwie aus dem WLAn ausgeloggt habe, brauche ich jetzt das Passwort wieder.

Sämtliche Hilfen von AVM etc. sagen folgendes:
- Fritzbox kurz vom Strom trennen
- Fritzbox wieder anschließen
- im Webinterface auf "Kennwort vergessen" klicken

Wenn ich das mache, wird mir allerdings folgendes gesagt:


> FRITZ!Box wurde nicht auf Werkseinstellungen zurückgesetzt
> 
> Das Wiederherstellen der Werkseinstellungen ist gescheitert.
> 
> ...



Ich gehe allerdings in unter einer Minute ins Webinterface, an den 10 Minuten kann es also nicht liegen. Das ganze klappt auch nicht, wenn die Fritzbox für einen Tag nicht an der Steckdose ist, wenn man den PC zwischenzeitlich runterfährt oder einen anderen Browser als Chrome verwendet.
Das Standard-Passwort auf der Rückseite der Fritzbox ist es nicht und ein Telefon kann ich an diese Fritzbox glaube ich auch nicht anschließen.

Jetzt bin ich ehrlich gesagt überfragt. Ich würde mich über jede Idee sehr freuen!

MfG
Georg


----------



## spidermanx (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Fritzbox 4020 zurÃ¼cksetzen*

Hallo 
schau mal hier :

Benutzeroberflache im "IP-Client"- bzw. "WLAN-Repeater"-Betrieb aufrufen, wenn IP-Adresse unbekannt | FRITZ!Box 4020 | AVM Deutschland      da steht auch was über , Benutzeroberfläche über "Notfall-IP" aufrufen

oder hier : Kennwort fur Zugriff auf Benutzeroberflache vergessen | FRITZ!Box 4020 | AVM Deutschland

Lg


----------



## Georgler (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Fritzbox 4020 zurücksetzen*

Hi,

vielen Dank für deine schnelle Antwort!

Ich komme über fritz.box in die Passwortabfrage des Webinterfaces, aber leider nicht weiter. Wenn ich die Anleitung von deinem zweiten Link befolgt habe, kam die Fehlermeldung aus dem ersten Thread :/

*Edit (Lösung):*

Ich habe es jetzt hierüber tatsächlich geschafft: Restoring the FRITZ!OS of your FRITZ!Box | FRITZ!Box 4020 | AVM International

Da lädt man ein Programm herunter, mit dem man die Firmware der Fritzbox neuinstalliert. Dann konnte ich mich mit dem Passwort, das unten an der Fritzbox steht wieder einloggen.

MfG
Georg


----------



## sirDav1d (16. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Fritzbox 4020 zurücksetzen*



Georgler schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> 
> ich habe hier eine Fritzbox 4020 fürs Internet stehen, habe aber das Passwort sowohl fürs WLAN als auch fürs Webinterface vergessen. Und weil ich mich mit meinem handy irgendwie aus dem WLAn ausgeloggt habe, brauche ich jetzt das Passwort wieder.
> 
> ...



Hatte gestern zufällig das gleiche Problem, mein PW vergessen.

Habe diese Methode gewählt, funktionierte einwandfrei.

3 Werkseinstellungen mit Telefon ladenKeypad im Telefon einrichten[FONT=&quot]Keypad-Sequenzen sind Zeichen- und Ziffernfolgen, mit denen Sie Leistungsmerkmale aktivieren und deaktivieren können. An einem Telefon, das an der Basisstation der FRITZ!Box angemeldet ist, z.B. FRITZ!Fon C5, können Sie Keypad-Sequenzen sofort nutzen. An einem Telefon, das mit dem Anschluss für ISDN-Geräte ("FON S0") verbunden ist oder an einem Schnurlostelefon, das *nicht* an der Basisstation der FRITZ!Box angemeldet ist, müssen Sie die Funktion Keypad erst einrichten:[/FONT]


Richten Sie die Geräte so ein, dass damit Keypad-Sequenzen (Zeichen- und Ziffernfolgen wie *121#) gesendet und Sonderzeichen wie * und # gewählt werden können. In vielen Telefonen richten Sie die Funktion über das Menü "Betrieb an Telefonanlagen > Wahloptionen > Wahl von * und #" ein.

Werkseinstellungen laden

Geben Sie am Telefon #991*15901590* ein und drücken Sie die Gesprächstaste (Hörer abheben).
Legen Sie nach ca. 3 Sekunden wieder auf.


----------

